# Entourage : erreur inconnue (4363)



## STYYX (7 Octobre 2005)

Je suis sur la version 10.3.9 de l'OS X et j'utilise Entourage. Jusqu'à présent tout allait presque bien.

En effet depuis le début Entourage code en "MIM" tous les messages envoyés au personnes que j'avais rentré dans le Carnet d'Adresses. Ce qui signifit que lorsque j'ai l'icone du petit personnage en bleu, le massage est codé et donc illisible, quand avec la même adresse e-mail, j'ai l'icone de l'"@" jaune, ça passe, va comprendre ! Donc je les ai tous virés du Carnet d'Adresses et c'est bon, je n'ai plus de problème de ce côté là.

Seulement depuis 2 jours après une manip de mise à la poubelle de messages, mes messages de la boîte de réception de s'affichent que si je clique dessus et quand j'en fais trop j'ai le masseage suivant "L'action n'a pas pu être exécutée. Erreur inconnue (4363) est survenue". 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu ça ?

Y-a-t-il un utilitaire pour essayé de "réparé" Entourage ? Avant de se rendre à l'évidence et faire une réinstallation du logiciel. Si je dois en arriver là, comment procécer, pour sauvegarder mes contacts ? faut-il désinstaller avant ? ETC.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

Quelle version d'Entourage [ou d'Office] ?


----------



## STYYX (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version d'Entourage [ou d'Office] ?


Version Entourage : 10.1.1
Y-aurait-il une update que j'aurais laissé passer ?


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

STYYX a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il un utilitaire pour essay&#233; de "r&#233;par&#233;" Entourage ?


Oui, tu lances Entourage en appuyant sur la touche "Alt" 



			
				STYYX a dit:
			
		

> Version Entourage : 10.1.1
> Y-aurait-il une update que j'aurais laiss&#233; passer ?


Donc Office X !
Tu es pass&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la derni&#232;re et plus importante m&#224;j d'Office X la Mise &#224; jour de s&#233;curit&#233; de Microsoft Office v. X pour Mac (10.1.6)...


----------



## STYYX (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu lances Entourage en appuyant sur la touche "Alt"
> 
> 
> Donc Office X !
> Tu es passé à côté de la dernière et plus importante màj d'Office X la Mise à jour de sécurité de Microsoft Office v. X pour Mac (10.1.6)...



Merci et merci.
Grâce à la touche Alt, ça remarche nickel. Je fais la mise à jour vers 10.1.6.
Il en faut peu pour que la vie soit belle.


----------



## ibook99 (5 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir,

à mon tour d'avoir cette erreur, et jene sais que faire, j'ai entourage 11.2.4,
j'ai un ibook G4

et surtout besoin d'envoyer des mails tres tres importants !!
j'ai fait démarrer entourage et alt, tout à bien fonctionné, que puis je faire de plus ?????


----------



## Aliboron (6 Octobre 2008)

ibook99 a dit:


> à mon tour d'avoir cette erreur, et jene sais que faire, j'ai entourage 11.2.4,


Tu as peut-être fait une erreur de saisie. Mais sinon, tu peux déjà faire la mise à jour, actuellement tu devrais être en 11.4.2. Ceci dit, je ne crois pas que ça ait d'incidence directe sur le problème.

L'erreur inconnue 4363 correspond a priori à un souci avec les éventuelles pièces jointes du message en cours d'envoi (le premier de la liste, s'il y en a plusieurs). Les indications données sur la FAQ MVP Entourage sont de supprimer les pièces jointes et de les remettre ensuite...

Si cela ne suffit pas à résoudre ton problème, merci de donner quelques précisions. Dans quelles circonstances ce message d'erreur apparaît-il ? Depuis quand ? etc.


Bon, ben après trois ans ici, ce topic déménage !


----------



## ibook99 (6 Octobre 2008)

trop fort !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
en supprimant et en re mettant les pj ça à marché !!!
alors merci 10 000 fois !

simple mais fallait y penser !

merci merci !


----------



## Crafougne (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour !
j'ai lu avec plaisir   que vous aviez eu les mêmes problèmes que moi avec Entourage, et après avoir suivi vos conseils, j'ai même des erreurs au téléchargement d'Office 2004 mise à jour X. 
Quand j'ouvre Entourage avec option (alt), ça m'ouvre l'utilitaire de base de données, qui après avoir "vérifié" et "reconstruit la base", me fait une erreur à l'étape 3/3 (à chaque fois, il ne va jamais plus loin...). Restons 
Pourriez-vous m'aider ? Avec mes vifs remerciements !


----------



## Crafougne (18 Mars 2009)

Pour compléter mon @, je suis sous Système 10.4.11, Mac PowerPC G4, ma version Office est la 2004, j'ai bien essayé de faire préalablement plusieurs mises à jour qui toutes ont échoué... alors que le pack office est bien sur mon disque dur... Jusqu'à présent Entourage fonctionnait bien. J'ai utilisé Onyx aussi pour essayer de réparer + Norton AntiVirus au cas où...


----------



## Aliboron (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

On va commencer par essayer de faire un peu de tri dans tout ça...


Crafougne a dit:


> j'ai lu avec plaisir   que vous aviez eu les mêmes problèmes que moi avec Entourage, et après avoir suivi vos conseils, j'ai même des erreurs au téléchargement d'Office 2004 mise à jour X.


"les mêmes problèmes" : que faut-il entendre par là ? Tu as eu un message d'erreur 4363 et, après avoir enlevé et remis la pièce jointe ça a déclenché "des erreurs au téléchargement" ??? Avec quel logiciel les téléchargements ? Pas évident de comprendre l'enchaînement exact (a priori, je ne vois aucun rapport entre les pièces jointes d'un message qu'on envoie et les capacités de téléchargement de Mac OS X)...



Crafougne a dit:


> Quand j'ouvre Entourage avec option (alt), ça m'ouvre l'utilitaire de base de données, qui après avoir "vérifié" et "reconstruit la base", me fait une erreur à l'étape 3/3 (à chaque fois, il ne va jamais plus loin...).


Donc il tente une reconstruction, mais ne parvient pas à la terminer, c'est ça ? S'il reste suffisamment de place sur le disque (point à vérifier, puisque l'opération passe par une duplication de la base de données) et que ça ne termine pas (attention, ça peut prendre tout de même un peu de temps, il ne faut pas s'emballer trop vite) c'est peut-être le signe d'une corruption trop importante pour être réparée. 

Est-ce que tu arrives quand même à ouvrir Entourage ? Pour quelle raison est-ce que tu as tenté une reconstruction de la base de données ? Est-ce que tu as une (ou plusieurs) sauvegarde(s) récente(s) de ton dossier "Identités principale" ?



Crafougne a dit:


> je suis sous Système 10.4.11, Mac PowerPC G4, ma version Office est la 2004, j'ai bien essayé de faire préalablement plusieurs mises à jour qui toutes ont échoué...


Quelles mises à jour exactement et pour quelle version au départ ? Est-ce que tu fais les mises à jour via le menu "Aide" > "Rechercher les mises à jour" ou directement depuis Mactopia ?

Est-ce que tu as fait une réparation des autorisations ? Quelles autres manips d'entretien ?



Crafougne a dit:


> Norton AntiVirus au cas où...


Drôle d'idée   Dans quel but (sachant que, mis à part apporter de ennuis, on ne voit pas trop à quoi peut servir NAV en général et encore moins avec Entourage) ?


----------



## Crafougne (18 Mars 2009)

Merci de ta réponse et désolée de n'avoir pas été suffisamment précise. Je pensais qu'avec les discussions on remettrait par miracle les choses d'aplomb !
Bon... J'avais lu que si Entourage ne fonctionnait toujours pas (après l'erreur 4363), peut-être fallait-il que je sois à jour avec Office 2004, ce qui m'aurait certainement sorti de cette erreur qui se produit :
- depuis 2 semaines au moins
- rien d'apparent et de particulier lorsque cette erreur s'est déclenchée,
- cela n'a pas eu lieu au moment d'un envoi de message, cette erreur s'est manifestée tout simplement en lisant les messages et en faisant "messages indésirables" pour supprimer tous ceux que je ne souhaitais plus recevoir, ou "supprimer", ce de manière intempestive, et qui ressemblait à un virus provenant peut-être des emails reçus ou autre.

Pour répondre à ta 2e question, j'ai pu aujourd'hui passer l'étape 3/3 au moment de la reconstruction du bureau à l'aide de l'utilitaire de données... Mais après ça, Entourage n'a plus voulu s'ouvrir (un problème réparé et un nouveau qui arrive !!).
La reconstruction de la base de données est venue automatiquement avec l'erreur 4363 et le message en parallèle "Voulez-vous quitter MSN Messenger ? "Office" est endommagé, vous devez quitter toutes les applications Office".

J'ai fait les mises à jour Office 2004 à partir, comme tu dis, de "mise à jour des logiciels" ds le menu Pomme, et téléchargé la version 11.2 et supérieure, car aucune d'entre elles s'installaient correctement. J'ai redémarré l'ordi, mais c'était pire presque !

J'ai téléchargé également une nouvelle version système (11.2, et supérieures), mais je n'ai pu installer aucune d'entre elles non plus, avec une erreur disant "non reconnu".

Ce soir, par miracle, en souhaitant t'écrire le détail des messages d'erreurs sous Entourage, je rouvre "Entourage" et, surprise ! une nouvelle version d'"Entourage" a été créée (peut-être à partir d'une mise à jour qui aurait fonctionné... ?), me demandant de configurer cette messagerie comme si j'étais nouvel utilisateur...
Et quand ça marche à nouveau, je ne me pose plus de question ce qui a bien pu se passer, tant j'ai passé d'heures pour résoudre ces problèmes, que je résumerais volontiers par des "bugs". C'est ton avis ?

Merci en tout cas, et je garde mon message, car je crois qu'il pourrait servir à d'autres.
désolée pour la longueur !


----------



## Aliboron (19 Mars 2009)

Tout ça ne nous dit toujours pas quelle est le niveau de mise à jour de ta version d'Office. Le plus simple est de "Lire les informations" du fichier /Application/Microsoft Office 2004/Office/Microsoft Component Plugin Mais peut-être le problème (de mise à jour) est-il ailleurs. Est-ce que tu as une réparation des autorisations et/ou d'autres manips d'entretien ? La "Mise à jour de logiciels..." du menu Pomme ne concerne que les applications Apple. Pour Office il y a un outil spécifique (/Applications/Microsoft AutoUpdate) et le menu "Aide" > "Rechercher les mises à jour..." Ils permettent de trouver la mise à jour appropriée à la version qu'on utilise.

Concernant Entourage, tout laisse penser que ta base de données est (était) fortement corrompue, au point qu'une reconstruction ne permettait plus la réparation. En principe, tu dois avoir dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004 plusieurs dossiers d'Identité. Peux-tu indiquer précisément les noms et contenu de ces dossiers ? Logiquement, il doit s'y trouver le plus gros et plus ancien correspondant à la version initiale, celle avec laquelle tu avais des problèmes mais que tu pouvais encore ouvrir. Avec ça, tu peux au moins tenter de récupérer les messages auxquels tu tiens.

La création de la nouvelle identité (toute vide) s'est probablement faite faute de pouvoir accéder à l'autre. A priori, ça devait de toute façon finir comme ça. Il va rester à tenter de récupérer tes anciens courriers (si ça t'intéresse). 

Sinon, non, ce ne sont pas à proprement parler ce qu'on appelle des bugs, mais plutôt des soucis de base de données pas ou mal entretenue, voire des problèmes plus généraux puisque la mise à jour ne semble pas vouloir se faire - il n'est pas totalement impossible par exemple que ce soient les premiers signes d'un "vieillissement" du disque dur. Mais bon, on ne peut pas encore diagnostiquer grand chose de précis pour le moment.


----------



## Crafougne (19 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité ET ton professionalisme, sans parler de ta patience... Ma version d'Office est la 11.0.0. Oui, j'ai fait plusieurs réparations (vérif, reconstruction) de la base de données (proposées par l'utilitaire de base de données qui se déclenchait avec ces erreurs intempestives!). Hier, pour une fois, ça a été au bout de l'étape 3. Merci pour l'info de mise à jour directement dans l'aide du logiciel.  Oui, tu as sans doute raison au sujet des identités (3 se sont créées depuis la reconstruction de la base de données).  A présent, j'ai un autre email (au cas où) avec free.  Il y a en effet 3 dossiers d'Identité principale que je te joins en pièce attachée. Enfin, non, je ne sais pas comment joindre une image ici, ça réagit pas l'icône "insérer une image"...  Et comment fait-on pour récupérer les messages antérieurs ... ? (tout s'est volatilisé !!!)  En tout cas, encore mille fois merci pour ton aide technique très précieuse. (Ça me réconcilie avec Internet !)


----------



## Aliboron (19 Mars 2009)

Crafougne a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité ET ton professionalisme, sans parler de ta patience... Ma version d'Office est la 11.0.0.


Bon, déjà là, c'est clair, besoin impératif de mises à jour (même si ça n'a probablement pas de rapport direct avec ce problème, enfin, du moins pas avec la solution qu'il va falloir trouver).



Crafougne a dit:


> .../... Oui, tu as sans doute raison au sujet des identités (3 se sont créées depuis la reconstruction de la base de données).


Alors, tu repères bien les différents dossiers d'identité (en particulier leur date de dernière modification) et, au besoin, tu leur redonnes un nom bien parlant (du genre "Ancienne 1", etc.) Puis tu commences par faire une nouvelle sauvegarde de tout ça (on n'est jamais assez prudent de ce point de vue). Ensuite, tu lances Entourage et, par le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." tu vas prendre la plus ancienne de tes bases (celle qui fonctionnait cahin-caha avant la reconstruction). 

Une fois ouverte, tu fais glisser vers le bureau les dossiers de courrier depuis la partie gauche d'Entourage, ce qui te créera autant d'archives MBOX que tu pourras pas la suite récupérer  avec la même méthode dans ta nouvelle identité toute neuve et vide. Même chose avec tes contacts (ne pas faire glisser des paquets de plus de 199 contacts à la fois). 

Raconte-nous déjà ce que tout ça donne, on verra les étapes suivantes ensuite, si besoin.

Note que je ne parlais pas des reconstructions de la base, mais des manips d'entretien de Mac OS X (réparation des autorisations, réparation du disque, etc.) De ce côté là, tu es à jour ?


----------



## Crafougne (21 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai commencé à exécuter les tâches pour pouvoir récupérer les anciens emails, mais je dois te dire que j'hésite  car j'ai un message qui me dit : "Etes-vous sûr de vouloir interchanger ces identités ? Entourage fermera toutes les connexions et les fenêtres pour l'identité en cours"...
Je crains de faire une mauvaise manuvre... 
Egalement, je suis plutôt retenue pour faire une "sauvegarde" des identités, car bizarrement, le dossier fait 1 Giga... 
Je peux toujours faire ce basculement, mais sans sauvegarde...

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis, par contre, par "_depuis la partie gauche d'Entourage_", 
et "_ce qui te créera autant d'archives MBOX que tu pourras pas la suite récupérer_"

- comment fais-tu pour "récupérer" ensuite ?  en l'ouvrant et en faisant un "copier/coller" ? :hein:

_avec la même méthode dans ta nouvelle identité toute neuve et vide_.

Je suis assez nulle en informatique je dois bien l'avouer !

Merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Mars 2009)

Crafougne a dit:


> J'ai commencé à exécuter les tâches pour pouvoir récupérer les anciens emails, mais je dois te dire que j'hésite  car j'ai un message qui me dit : "Etes-vous sûr de vouloir interchanger ces identités ? Entourage fermera toutes les connexions et les fenêtres pour l'identité en cours"...


Pas d'inquiétude, c'est normal, il te prévient seulement qu'il faut tout fermer (y compris Excel ou Word s'ils sont ouverts) pour pouvoir passer d'une identité à une autre. 



Crafougne a dit:


> Egalement, je suis plutôt retenue pour faire une "sauvegarde" des identités, car bizarrement, le dossier fait 1 Giga...
> Je peux toujours faire ce basculement, mais sans sauvegarde...


C'est toujours possible, en effet. Mais c'est toujours dangereux de travailler sans sauvegarde. Ta réaction m'inquiète : cela voudrait dire que tu ne fais jamais de sauvegardes ? Si c'est le cas, franchement, essaye de rapidement t'organiser pour en faire. Un disque dur externe ne coûte pas si cher de nos jours, et il faut mettre ça en balance avec l'intérêt que tu portes à tes données. Moi, l'idée de perdre tout le contenu de mon ordinateur me ferait perdre le sommeil facilement...

On peut résumer à : les données qu'on ne sauvegarde pas, ce sont celles qu'on se fiche de perdre. Plus on y tient, plus on en fait des sauvegardes régulières...



Crafougne a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis, par contre, par "_depuis la partie gauche d'Entourage_"


La partie gauche de la fenêtre, c'est celle où sont les dossiers. "Boîtes de réception", "Brouillons", etc. sont les dossiers que tu peux faire glisser vers le bureau (ça ne les supprime pas, ça en fera une copie au format MBOX sur le bureau). 

Ceci dit, dans le cas d'une identité bien corrompue comme semble l'être la tienne, il se peut que les résultats ne soient pas satisfaisants. Il peut alors être utile de faire l'essai en glissant les messages individuellement vers le bureau (ne pas prendre de paquets supérieurs à 199 messages à la fois). Sur le même principe, cela te créera autant d'archives au format .eml cette fois, qui seront récupérables sur le même principe (faire glisser vers un dossier dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre d'Entourage).



Crafougne a dit:


> et "_ce qui te créera autant d'archives MBOX que tu pourras pas la suite récupérer_"
> - comment fais-tu pour "récupérer" ensuite ?  en l'ouvrant et en faisant un "copier/coller" ?


Non, non, exactement comme décrit juste après :


Crafougne a dit:


> _avec la même méthode dans ta nouvelle identité toute neuve et vide_.


... autrement dit en faisant glisser tes archives MBOX depuis le bureau vers la partie gauche de la fenêtre d'Entourage. Par exemple vers le dossier "Boîte de réception" ou un autre (il est même préférable de créer un nouveau dossier pour ça). Ton dossier récupéré apparaîtra au bout de quelques instants comme un sous-dossier de celui dans lequel tu le déposes et voilà. Tu peux aussi, si tu préfères, importer les archives MBOX en passant par "Fichier" > "Importer..." > "Contacts ou messages à partir d'un fichier texte" > "Importer des messages à partir d'un fichier texte au format MBOX".


----------



## sergioleone (7 Juillet 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tu as peut-être fait une erreur de saisie. Mais sinon, tu peux déjà faire la mise à jour, actuellement tu devrais être en 11.4.2. Ceci dit, je ne crois pas que ça ait d'incidence directe sur le problème.
> 
> L'erreur inconnue 4363 correspond a priori à un souci avec les éventuelles pièces jointes du message en cours d'envoi (le premier de la liste, s'il y en a plusieurs). Les indications données sur la FAQ MVP Entourage sont de supprimer les pièces jointes et de les remettre ensuite...
> 
> ...


----------



## Crafougne (7 Juillet 2011)

merci de votre réponse ALIBORON. Je vais en tenir compte pour mes prochains envois of course!

Encore merci.

Vous savez ce qui me "sauve" vraiment ? ... C'est de pouvoir me pauser et trouver la paix en moi.

clolacroix@free.fr


"Tout arrive à qui sait attendre" ;-)


----------

